# Happy St. Nikolaus!!!



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

(see http://www.stnicholascenter.org/pages/around-the-world/ for info on Countries who celebrate)

The original Saint Nick is coming to town the morning of December 6th for much of Europe and other countries as well. He still comes to deliver presents despite the weird way America and the Coca Cola company have distorted his image throughout the world and changed his name to "Santa Claus" or "Jolly ol' Saint Nick". 




The evening of December 5th, my children, along with many children throughout the world will be placing shoes outside their doors, and waiting for Saint Nikolaus to fill them with goodies and presents.

Each country has their own little spin on this tale that was actually inspired by a real person. Coming from a Bavarian family, I am partial to their version of Saint Nikolaus. And in demented Brothers' Grimm Fairy tale fashion, Saint Nikolaus is also accompanied by a Demonic Villain named "Krampus" who's story has scared naughty boys and girls for centuries...

I fully expect Krampus to be kidnapping my son this year and giving me a bit of reprieve!



I'm not sure how many forum members will be celebrating St. Nikolaus Day with me, but to the handful of people who know what I'm talking about ...

*HAPPY SAINT NICHOLAS DAY!!!! *
*I HOPE YOUR SHOES ARE FULL OF LOTS OF GOODIES!*


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy Sinterklaas from The Netherlands to you too!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

DutchieAmanda said:


> Happy Sinterklaas from The Netherlands to you too!
> View attachment 157677


I love it! Hooray!!!
Wishing you lots of tasty chocolate, Amanda!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 4, 2015)

My cousin has a little girl and is labeling that the gummies were from Krampus, not Santa... and that she better be extra good to get a stocking full of candy, no t coal


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My cousin has a little girl and is labeling that the gummies were from Krampus, not Santa... and that she better be extra good to get a stocking full of candy, no t coal


Ha ha! That's awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

Isn't everyone sooooo excited for the new horror movie: "Krampus" being released in US theaters TONIGHT!!?!?




(Very surprisingly the movie has some great actors in it...Adam Scott and Toni Colette, what are you doing??)


HOLY ST. NICK!!! I just found a SECOND Krampus movie coming out this year!!!! This one stars William Shatner!!! -No, I'm not making it up!...





Aren't you so glad that I am here to point this out to you all!?  Now, you can view these Cinematic Masterpieces with your friends and know all about the history behind the movies. Yes!


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 4, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 157675
> 
> (see http://www.stnicholascenter.org/pages/around-the-world/ for info on Countries who celebrate)
> 
> ...


Happy Saint Nicholas Day to you and your family too! I hope you have all been very good and have lots of treats in your shoes!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saint Nicholas Day to you and your family too! I hope you have all been very good and have lots of treats in your shoes!!


Yay! Thank you


----------



## dmmj (Dec 4, 2015)

threatening your kids into good behavior, sound parenting.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

dmmj said:


> threatening your kids into good behavior, sound parenting.


or trauma inducing-parenting  At least there's chocolate involved.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 4, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 157675
> 
> (see http://www.stnicholascenter.org/pages/around-the-world/ for info on Countries who celebrate)
> 
> ...


And a Happy Saint Nicholas' Day to you, too, Chrissy.
May your shoes and those of your family be full of nice things.
(but maybe not cheese, not in shoes.)


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 4, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Isn't everyone sooooo excited for the new horror movie: "Krampus" being released in US theaters TONIGHT!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learn something new everyday !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 4, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Isn't everyone sooooo excited for the new horror movie: "Krampus" being released in US theaters TONIGHT!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.
i can hardly wait.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope everybody who celebrates this holiday has an amazing day and has many lovely gifts in their shoes in the morning


----------



## jaizei (Dec 4, 2015)

dmmj said:


> threatening your kids into good behavior, sound parenting.



Threatening makes it sound so bad; coerce is so much better.


----------



## Dkozi7 (Dec 4, 2015)

My mother and grandmother came from Germany and I remember putting our shoes on the fireplace for a few years! I should've continued the tradition. I grew up on Grimms tales as well, think I'll have to see the movie.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 5, 2015)

Dkozi7 said:


> My mother and grandmother came from Germany and I remember putting our shoes on the fireplace for a few years! I should've continued the tradition. I grew up on Grimms tales as well, think I'll have to see the movie.


No time like the present!!! -ha! Get it!? Put some shoes out and fill them with goodies! I'll fly down and do it myself if I have to!

As for the movie...I live a good distance away from my relatives, but my two sisters are going to see it together -kind of as a joke and I expect a good time will be had. I seriously can't believe the first one I posted has Adam Scott and Toni Collette! I'll probably be renting this one When you see it, you'll have to come back and give a review


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing good could come out of my shoes....


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 5, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Nothing good could come out of my shoes....


LOOK! THERE'S SOME CHOCOLATE!!! ...wait...NO, it wasn't.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 5, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> LOOK! THERE'S SOME CHOCOLATE!!! ...wait...NO, it wasn't.


now I'm even more scared


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 6, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> LOOK! THERE'S SOME CHOCOLATE!!! ...wait...NO, it wasn't.



Have you been to my zoo?


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy St Nikolaus day everyone!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 6, 2015)

Well, St. Nikolaus spoiled us as usual 

Look at them squinting in the ligh! Yes, twas early...



Grandma and Grandpa sent up some St. Nikolaus goodies when we travelled for Thanksgiving. ("St. Nikolaus" and "Thanksgiving" in the same sentence! Man, I love being multicultural!!!)...




The kids got their own nutcrackers -mostly to keep them from wanting to play with mine, but they love "The Nutcracker" story too.



Check out the BROWN nutcracker I found! I got him at a US store called "Hobby Lobby." I was so pleased because there is nothing off or weird about it him at all. He looks like a regular awesome nutcracker, he's just simply not the "default peach" color, which I appreciate so much! I love it and should have bought more!!!




Fröhlicher Nikolaustag!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 6, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Well, St. Nikolaus spoiled us as usual
> 
> Look at them squinting in the ligh! Yes, twas early...
> View attachment 157934
> ...


Super bunch of photos.
Super looking bunch of kids.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Dec 10, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Well, St. Nikolaus spoiled us as usual
> 
> Look at them squinting in the ligh! Yes, twas early...
> View attachment 157934
> ...


Very cool- 

My brother and I still have our nutcrackers that were gifts from Mom all those years ago....... Very good keepsake!


----------

